# 5dt when did you get your BFP!



## Please

Hi Ladies! I am only 2dp5dt (7DPO) and already dying to POAS. Just wondering when others got their BFP after a 5dt? Little extra questions : ) how many did you have transferred? And what was the grading? Thank you.


----------



## michelle01

Hi Please! I am curious too; I had my transfer yesterday, so I am 1dp5dt. I am doing hcg boosters so that will mess up my poas before my beta on 3/9, but I will still probably test :dohh:

I had 2 transferred, a 3BB and a 2BB. GL to you!!!


----------



## Anticlea

Hahahah Please - I started *testing* at 2dp5dt. too!!! But didn't get a line until 5dp5dt. That was Sunday. My first Beta is friday, in two days, but my lines are getting a little darker each day. I had two frozen embies transferred (we still have 6 on ice)...we do not know the grades though. The fresh transfer in November was a BFN. This was the first bfp I have seen in 4.5 yrs of trying! Also this IVF was using donor eggs.

GOOD LUCK to both of you!! Sending you tons of baby dust!!!


----------



## vesper21

Hi, I had 2 top grade 8 cell 3day embies transferred. I tested 7dp3dt (10dpo), and got a BFP. I triggered with Lupron, so it definitely wasn't the trigger.

Usually it takes around 10days from trigger day for the HCG to leave your body... 

Good luck!


----------



## li2lmiss

Hey good luck hun , to answer your question i had my 5dpt but my doctor said it was early...it was real as i kept on doing the test every day after that to make sure it wasn't the trigger...... i had one embryo transfer dont know the grading but they said it was perfect........ i'm currently 7weeks and 4 days pregnant, so i'm sending you lots of baby dust ...good luck hun ......:)


----------



## Please

Thank u all for your replies. Congrats to u all. Michelle how are u getting on? I am now 5dp5dt, still not POAS, if it was negative i would be holding onto it may be to early and be devastated if it actually was the answer. Decided to stick with 8dp5dt, to be safe.


----------



## katie1981

Hi I transferred one top grade blast. Tested positive 4dp5dt. It was very faint but defo there. Also I tested in the evening. Line much darker on the morning of 5dpt.


----------

